
Show HN: Coinlister: We promote your coin or ICO so you don't have to - jazzyd123
https://www.coinlister.io
======
gus_massa
Hi instaaa team again!

The problem of using your service to send a submission to HN is that the users
here will notice the pattern and flag them as spam, the mod will notice the
pattern and will ban the site and the accounts. So ... reduce the number of
sites to 99 and just skip HN.

My recommendations to your potential clients is to post it here themselves. If
the post get any traction and feedback it's important that the owner of the
site can reply and interact.

